# OHIO RIVER, Yesterday. B E A U Ti ful!



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Man,,,, I had to get out!

*OHIO RIVER, below NC dam, Yesterday. B E A U Ti ful!
I got there around 3 with a dozen creek chubs & worms,,,, I RAN OUT OF CHUBS BEFORE DARK,,, Just when the sauger started to hit near shore, in the rocks.
I managed to LAND 8 fish. 
5 smallies, largest about 3#. LOST 4 more.
(them DAMN BASS! That's why I ran out of bait!!! lol,, ;>)
1 small W bass.
2 sauger.
1 walleye. 
I kept the nice eye & one keeper sauger.
Alll fish were hitting real close to the shore rocks. Most fish caught with bobber & chub, Floating 3'-4' deep, 5'-10' from shore. I had a fantastic down river drift.
Floating Braid made it all happen.

IF anyone has a small boat or YAK, & wants to slay some smallies, now is the time.
Find a nice slow drift, close to the shore rocks (10') and float some large fatheads or creek chubs near bottom. (just like up ERIE! ;>)

I had to laugh,,,,,pert-near OUT LOUD!
one of those (flying garbage can lids) $50 grand BASS BOATS came flying up River about 50mph,,,, I TRIED to flag him down, BS, & tell him where all the smallies were, & that those damn bass were being a major PIMA,, Killing all of my bait!
but he just gave me & my ZEBCO a quick look and kept flying on by ! :<(
They stopped a way up river from me,,,,,, quickly made about 30 casts,,,,,, then fired that monster back up & FLEW BACK DOWN THE River!!
NO FISH AROUND THERE!???
lol,,, JUST LIKE AT MOSQUITO!!
L M B O,,,,,, 
*


----------



## Fishon1546 (Mar 15, 2014)

Ohio or WV side Thanks


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Good job DB!!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Fishon1546 said:


> Ohio or WV side Thanks



Ohio Side.
Right Here; ;>)


----------



## Fishon1546 (Mar 15, 2014)

Nice I went to Pike Island Yesterday and Fished the Pier nothing going on there My friend caught 1 Walleye that was the only Fish landed on the Pier in 5 Hrs. There was a guy down by the Rocks that I saw land a few Walleye My friend that lives down there says it has been hit and miss so far . The Water looked Good should have been on


----------



## dropthetailgate (Apr 6, 2012)

Nice


----------



## AceMan1 (Nov 14, 2019)

Nice


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Somebody found my spot,,,,,, there was 30ft of line & bell sinkers hanging from the trees!
lol,lol,lllol,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

i didn't do so good this time. Flow was TOO fast, too muddy, & way too much junk in the water.
I had 3 small eyes on & lost 2 of them at the rocks. Kept the one eater.
slow dragging Creek Chubs.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Doboy, you forgot the weedeater line


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I’ve not herd any catches from creek mouths south of PI damn. I travel from Bellaire to Clarington every day.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Doboy said:


> I had to laugh,,,,,pert-near OUT LOUD!
> one of those (flying garbage can lids) $50 grand BASS BOATS came flying up River about 50mph,,,, I TRIED to flag him down, BS, & tell him where all the smallies were, & that those damn bass were being a major PIMA,, Killing all of my bait!
> but he just gave me & my ZEBCO a quick look and kept flying on by ! :<(
> They stopped a way up river from me,,,,,, quickly made about 30 casts,,,,,, then fired that monster back up & FLEW BACK DOWN THE River!!
> ...


Many, many, many, many years ago, when I was but a young pup I made my first trip to the river. I had read the same magazines the fish were Reading and was armed with all the baits I knew would work. I pulled up to the lock wall at Greenup with my shiny new bass boat ready to catch me some fish. There were several boats already tied on the wall with what I assumed were locals at the helms. 
I figured I would show all of them how to catch some Sauger.
By the end of the day I had come to the painful realization I had just been schooled. The home made spoons they were using FAR out produced the jigs and my finesse presentations. The worst part was I was tied up right next to them.
I am so glad I learned early on that equipment doesn’t equate to skill level.

Loved to read your report, as always. Seems like all the reports these days are about the decline of the river. Nice report, thanks!


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I remember in early 60s, the Ohio was still pretty dirty. My buddy’s dad herd they were catching bass out of the river down below Clarington, Ohio. We got down there and buddy’s dad was mad at me because I didn’t bring my good tackle and plugs. I didn’t want to use them in river. So that day I caught my first Ohio River bass on a old steel rod with a Phlueger Akron reel. Running 20lb braid with a L&S Mirracle Minnow. River has come a long way since then but keeps getting hammered by toxic spills.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

Fracking brine. It is a fact not a myth


----------



## thedudeabides (Apr 13, 2009)

That's why you need an avid sportsman in office. Not just an environmentalist. Someone who appreciates nature. I've watched the decline of my waterways in the recent 10-20 years.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Carver said:


> Fracking brine. *It is a fact* not a myth


IF it's a fact, & someone had PROOF,,,,, notify the SIERRA CLUB.

https://www.sierraclub.org/compass/...e-next-door-importance-definition-solid-waste


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I travel ST RT 148 along Captina Creek every day for 43yrs. There were 3 large coal mines operating and another one that shut down. The species of minnows in the creek would fill a book. My kids tried to document them for a school project. I got a copy of Fish of Ohio for them to use. The creek was also full of frogs, snakes, turtles and is one of only places with mating populations of water dogs/ Hell Benders. Every rock had a crawfish under it. Excellent smallmouth, Rock bass and Pumpkinseed Sunfish. This was with the mines operating. About 20yrs ago, before Fracking something happened. We are loosing the creek to be a muddy ditch with nothing but carp and gars. Everything is disappearing but the state advertises Captina as a pristine waterway. The next big hollow south is Sunfish Creek and it’s suffering the same way. I don’t want to hear about fish caught in the river backwaters, that has nothing to do with the health of these creeks. I wanted to bootleg water samples to a university and was told they didnt want to get involved.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

The last mine is circling the bowl. They aren’t cutting coal only involved in retrieval of equipment and machinery. The coal companies are going to skate out, the Fracking is left holding the bag. I think the problem is not one of toxic nature. I think it’s one of two things. Either solid clays from prep plants or silt pollution from timbering and pipelines. The bottom is being covered with fine silt stopping the bottom of food chain. It’s not something that happens in one day like a chemical spill. 
Some government agency, state I think has outlawed the removal of material from creeks. It use to be creeks cleaned themselves out every spring thaw. Not so anymore. The difference in elevation from headwater to river is small, the Roller Dams on river cause creeks to back up and drop solids and we have about reached ground 0 on how much more can be raped off the land.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

Doboy said:


> IF it's a fact, & someone had PROOF,,,,, notify the SIERRA CLUB.
> 
> https://www.sierraclub.org/compass/...e-next-door-importance-definition-solid-waste


A local college has been doing a study of the river for several years. There was a story in the news paper about the study and the brine in the river a few years ago. Also got to talk to a guy who was taking water samples once, he was very candid about the results.


Drm50 said:


> The last mine is circling the bowl. They aren’t cutting coal only involved in retrieval of equipment and machinery. The coal companies are going to skate out, the Fracking is left holding the bag. I think the problem is not one of toxic nature. I think it’s one of two things. Either solid clays from prep plants or silt pollution from timbering and pipelines. The bottom is being covered with fine silt stopping the bottom of food chain. It’s not something that happens in one day like a chemical spill.
> Some government agency, state I think has outlawed the removal of material from creeks. It use to be creeks cleaned themselves out every spring thaw. Not so anymore. The difference in elevation from headwater to river is small, the Roller Dams on river cause creeks to back up and drop solids and we have about reached ground 0 on how much more can be raped off the land.



I agree about the silting, I fished Captine and Sunfish for many years. A good example of the silting is the mouth of Sunfish creek. Fishing use to be good there for several species, now the whole thing looks like a mud hole and it gets worse every year. The people that live in Cameron have complained about the flooding because the water cannot flow out into the river. They were told to buy flood insurance or sell out because there are not any plans to dredge the mouth of the creek. Some of the best fishing spots I had in the river have also silted over. 
The creek mouths that are filling in were also excellent for spawning.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

"* I wanted to bootleg water samples to a university and was told they didnt want to get involved."*

SOB,,, ^%$#@! I know what you mean, there.
If you want water SAMPLES taken, you can never say WHERE or WHY.
It has to be YOUR WATER off of YOUR PROPERTY,,,,, & you have to pay big-time, for ALL of the 
'Heavy METALS' & CHEMICAL tests.$$$$$$$
Non of those collage TESTERS,,,, want to end up in COURT.

(many years ago)
We tried to get EPA out, after a major transformer oil dumping,,,,, & the EPA told us that they had to GET PERMISSION FIRST, from the property owner,,,, BEFORE THEY COULD COME OUT ON THE PROPERTY TO GET A SAMPLE!??? (WT') & They never did showup.

(& in Pa, WE can get a $500 fine for tossing a cigarette butt out the window,,,,?)

Seems, there's NO ONE out there anymore,,,, to *safely* go to!?

'Protect the environment' my butt!


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Gottagofishin - My father-n-Law made a lot of his baits as well - Man did we catch a lot of fish on the silver buddies he used to make. We used to have a fish outing every fall on the river and target sauger but the last couple years we haven't had it. Not really because of the fishing but more because the timing just didn't work for everyone.


----------

